# Corned Beef Ruebens, Corned Beef Hash and Omelet



## sqwib (Jan 23, 2017)

Pics taken from this post...

Ruebens
















Sous Vide Corned Beef Omelet and Hash Browns


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good made Ruebens the other day My left overs were done differently

Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

I am in heaven looking..... I would be over the moon tasting that right now... Looks amazing.....Point..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow that looks fantastic!

Could you elaborate on your process a little?

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jan 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow that looks fantastic!
> 
> Could you elaborate on your process a little?
> 
> Al


Did you check out the link?


----------



## bellaru (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow. Looks delicious!


----------

